# Radio-CD, no reconoce ningún CD



## hytasa14 (May 31, 2007)

Hola, amigos tengo una pregunta a ver si alguien puede contestarme. Tengo un radio-cd que desde hace algún tiempo da fallo al leer los cd, se los pones y empieza a girar el lector, pero tras unos segundos en el display sale el mensaje de "NO".  He probado los cd´s en otros sitios y funcionan correctamente. ¿qué puede ser?


----------



## brunosbe (May 31, 2007)

Hola, Buen día:
Te cuento y les cuento que trabajo en un servicio técnico y estoy estudiando electrónica por ahora conozco algo de oido y de algunas prácticas que me dejan realizar en el taller.
Estube viendo varios equipos de audio con el mismo problema y lo que he hecho con éxito fue:
- limpiar el laser (pick up) primero le pasé un pincel rápido y luego con una tela suave que no largue pelusa. Es muy común que tenga tierra. Si sigue sin leer cd...
-veo si se mueve el láser, si gira el cd, si al entrar la bandeja cierra el circuito (entra, levanta el laser, toma el cd, etc) Si hace todo esto busco el preset que está en el pick up (suele ser de plástico de colores rojo o amarillo) y con mucho cuidado y conciente de que movimiento le realicé voy girando de a poco el preset y probando con un cd. En muchos casos el problema ahí termina. Lo ideal sería buscar la punta RF que está en alguna parte de la placa y con un osciloscopio medir que tenga una señal de (creo que de 3,5 v pero no recuerdo si es ese el voltaje).
- Si no cierra el circuito es muy común que las correas esten flojas y no mueva al láser o no termine de entrar la bandeja, esto pasa en los minicomponentes por lo general.
Espero te sirva y les sirva y manden rtas para ver como les fue.
Nota: Espero críticas y sugerencias ya que es mi primera intervención en este foro.
Gracias
Bruno


----------



## hytasa14 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola brunosbe, he probado lo que me has comentado, desmonté el radio cd y limpie la lente, pero el laser no se mueve al tomar el CD. Cuando pongo el CD y cierro la tapa este gira 4 o 5 vueltas y como la lente no se desplaza se para y da el mensaje de NO, de que puede ser esto?

Creo que comentabas la posibilidad de que las correas estuviesen flojas, pero puede ser de otra cosa también, lo digo para ir mirando varias posibilidades.

La marca del aparato es Hitronic, modelo AH-1058.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2007)

-El bloque laser solo se desplaza para ponerse en el centro.
-La lente del laser se suele mover unas tres veces intendado enfocar
-El laser tambien se enciende !!CUIDADO NO MIRARLO directamente!!





Lo tipico es laser gastado, cuenta que el recambio vale como MINIMO 18€, si es del tipo KSS210 o kss213.

Para conocer el reemplazo debes mirar un papelito pegado en el bloque del laser.

Si lo compras recuerda eliminar una soldadura/puente que protege el diodo laser. Ya viene calibrado.

Aunque intentes reajustarlo suele durar poco siempo la alegria.


----------



## EvEr Jn (Jun 4, 2010)

Holas,que cosa que en este foro no permitan escribir con mayusculas no ......  creo que tampoco no dejan decir "HOLAS" jejeje..... 
Mi reproductor no reconoce ningun cd de cualquier formato...revise el lente y todo anda bien entonces decici revisar la placa de integrados y me di cuenta que un integrado estaba calentando en exceso al igual que los transistrores que rodeaban al integrado....revisa los C:I: que posee tu placa ...con mucho cuidado ya que la mayor parte de los integrados con CMOS en muchos casos vastara hacer un cambio pero lamentablemente en mi caso el CI q se quemo en dificil de reemplazar  aun sigo buscando las caracteristicas del C:I: cd5888c..A si vas a mover los preset siempre ponles un marca de inicio........


----------



## lubeck (Jun 4, 2010)

> Holas,que cosa que en este foro no permitan escribir con mayusculas no ...... creo que tampoco no dejan decir "HOLAS" jejeje.....



NO...  si se permite usar mayusculas pero es sinonimo de gritar y en algunas situaciones se interpreta como agresivo.... que es lo que no se permite...

por otro lado es un error que a todos nos pasa que no nos fijamos en las fechas de los post ... en este caso fueron del 2007 y ya seguramente resolvieron el problema... aunque tu aporte es muy valioso....

saludos...


----------

